# Keyholes with Bolivian rams



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi. I am just putting together various setups to see if they would work.

In a 240 litre tank, 4feet long:

Could you keep 2 keyholes and 4 Bolivian rams or would it be better with just a pair of rams. The other fish would be dither fish: Harlequin rasbora 8 and cherry barbs 6 + 1 bristle nose pleco.

Thanks for any advice.

Dominic


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I think you could keep 2 keyholes and 4 bolivian rams. Just be sure to have lots of sight breaks and territories. The keyholes, even though often considered a mid-level fish, will appreciate rocks, driftwood, and other territory defining markers, just like most other cichlids.


----------

